# Dealers are dealing on the '04s....



## Raynhis65gto (Aug 5, 2004)

Here is a response from a local dealer on an '04 inquiry. I qualify for the supplier discount, and he went a bit further and offered the employee price. Just wondering if anyone has heard of better deals?

"They did extend the down payment allowance financing program on the 2004 models for October. You can still get the $3,500 plus 0.9% for 36 months with GMAC and the GM Employee Price I quoted you. $28,845 plus $1,802.81 tax less $3,500 incentive less your $10,000 down payment would be $17,147.81 to finance. That would give you a payment of $482. for 36 months or you can get 1.9% for 48 months with a payment of $371. Let me know what you want to do."


----------



## tnkrenfro (Sep 30, 2004)

I think I got the best price for a goat i have seen so far. First dealer I went to offered 3500 gm rebate and an additional 4000 off for walk out the door price of 25690. This was there first offer so i decided to check a few more dealers to see if a better price could be had. 2nd dealer offered to match price with about an hour of negotiating. walked since the would not go any lower than previous quote. 3rd dealer matched price after two hours of negotiation. i went to the 3rd dealer when gm had the 72 month 0% deal going. they stated they could not give the 3500 rebate and the 72 month 0% but they offered the goat for 25690 and 60 month 0%. i signed immediately.


----------



## kevinkm3 (Oct 15, 2004)

Which dealer? also contact name at the dealer.

TIA Kevin


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

A local GM dealer e-mailed a price of $ 26499 + tax. Pretty good deal, But that's before going in to turn the thumb screws


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Paid $25,200 yesterday for a red 6 speed.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

jerhofer.

Is that before or after the $3500 money back?


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

That is including the $3500 cash back.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

I Getting mine In 3 Weeks! YAY!

19,950!


----------



## fatgoat04 (Oct 25, 2004)

got mine for 25000 in la 3 weeks ago


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> I Getting mine In 3 Weeks! YAY!
> 
> 19,950!


  You win!


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

What is GM going to do after 11-1-04 to sell the last GTO's.
$4000 rebate?

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I got a $5k rebate from my dealer, when I bought the car this week. Of course I also had $7700 in negative equity from the car I traded in.


----------



## 350GTO (Oct 28, 2004)

Im having the same problem. I got a quote from a dealer of $26,610. I have the class A buyer discount, but dont have the money to buy one so im going to have to lease it till I can purchase it at the end of the lease.

Someone around in my area said they have a deal if you buy one with cash you can get another for free, minus the sales tax. Not sure how true it is, but heard this from 5 diff people at 5 diff times.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

350GTO said:


> Someone around in my area said they have a deal if you buy one with cash you can get another for free, minus the sales tax. Not sure how true it is, but heard this from 5 diff people at 5 diff times.


Post the name and phone number of the dealership then we'll call them and find out.


----------

